# Minimum brace height for hunting set up???



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm in the market for a new bow and I see the coorelation between brace height and speed. What does everyone recommend for a minimum brace height for a hunting set up. How big of a difference is 1/8 inch or 1/2 inch of brace height in relation to accuracy. For example, I have been looking at bows with 7 inch brace heights, but if I get one that is 7 1/8, I lose 15-20 fps.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Its really a personal preferance..the shorter the brace height the longer the arrow stays on the string...Thus the longer the arrow has to be effected by bad form etc..
Your speed with vary from bow to bow but not becuase of brace height...there are bows with 7" brace heights that shoot 300fps and there are bows with 7" braceheights that shoot 330fps

Personally I try not to go under 7" with a hunting setup and like my speed around 290-300


----------



## Tink (Feb 26, 2007)

It is a factor of form and technique. If you practice a lot and become proficient with a short brace height it is little draw back. Short heights are difficult to shoot well, but with practice and good form they can be shot as well as longer lengths. The 7 is far more forgiving than a 5 and should be considered if practice time is at a premium. I don't believe you would notice much difference in 1/2" as far as shooting ease goes. Others on here have switched bows more than I have and they could give you a better feel for how things went when they changed.


----------



## mudvr1212 (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure how often you shoot but most "hunting" situations will be 25 yards or less, comfortably. That being said, a 7" height bow will be "just as" accurate as a 6.5". It's when you start getting out beyond 30 yards is when brace height gets to become a factor.

Most shooters stay atleast at a 7" BH, which is very easy to shoot and usually won't interfere with clothing, or smack your arm :rant: My BH is a tad over 8" and it's a dream to shoot. I would much rather have a longer BH because the flaws in your form start to show up when you get below 6.5" BH

Stay around 7" and don't worry about speed. Remember Fred Bear killed many animals with a stick and string...


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I won't go below 7". I was wondering if it would be worth it to sacrifice speed for a longer brace height. I found one bow that is over 8", but it's much slower than the bow I had my mind set on. 

I practice on average 4-5 days per week from August throughout hunting season. I'm sure once I get my new bow, I'll be practicing year round, starting next week. With my old bow, I was pretty consistant out to 45 yards, though I wouldn't shoot at a deer beyond 35 yards. I had my old bow (PSE Stingray) for around 14 years now, and it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Personally I'd never let brace height dictate what bow I was going to purchase. The most important thing is fit. I'd try as many bows as possible and find the one that "talks" to you. And I guarantee there will be at least one that does just that. When its all said and done, if you are comfortable shooting a particular bow, everything else will make little to no difference at all.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I wouldn't let it dictate my purchase, but my list of bows usually supports a 7" or so BH


----------



## mudvr1212 (Nov 3, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> Personally I'd never let brace height dictate what bow I was going to purchase. The most important thing is fit. I'd try as many bows as possible and find the one that "talks" to you. And I guarantee there will be at least one that does just that. When its all said and done, if you are comfortable shooting a particular bow, everything else will make little to no difference at all.


 
+1 to Michihunter.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I had never shot let alone own a bow with a short bh. I know own a 6"bh bow and love shooting it. All the hype of wrist slap is non existant. It could be due to a couple of things, the right dl and two strings stops. Whatever it is I don't see a problem with it. And at 28" dl getting over 325fps at 60# I see no reason you should not at least try one.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I also checked out the sticky on the Archery Tech forum.....that was very helpful. 

I spend a few hours at a archery shop shooting many different bows and so far 4 bows have "talked" to me....it's hard to make the final decision, so I thought I'd analyze the bows based on other factors. 

Looks like it's back to the range for me....

Thanks


----------

